# 1/8 chain with a 3/32 cog



## Deez66 (Mar 26, 2013)

will there be any issues running a 1/8 chain with a 3/32 cog. also what chain would you recommend?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been wondering about this too...I have a 1/8 ring and chain I want to use but will probably get an WI eno freewheel which is 3/32 I think...I haven't seen anywhere that they make a 1/8 which I think is strange. The combo didn't work so well on my Rohloff...still worked but was a little noisy


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think there are any specific issues that would prevent this from working provided the tension was kept just right, etc. I've actually done this before in a pinch. I busted one chain, and had a spare for a different bike, so I used that to go for a ride before the replacement chain came in at my LBS. It does make a little extra noise, and it will walk back and forth on the cogs some. My concerns with doing it long term would be uneven wear causing the early demise of either the chain or the cogs. Like I said, nothing specific preventing this from working, but I'm not sure I'd do it long term.


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

nope. none. don't try to do it the other way around though. it doesn't work.

Edit: i like the sram pc7x when i can find it


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I've run 1/8 chains with 3/32 sprockets without any issues. Lots of others say the same. If there is an issue with the drivetrain, it's likely to be something else than sprocket width.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, been running a 1/8 chain on my 3/32 gears for about a year now.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Working ok for me over year and a half now.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Why not just use the correct chain?


----------



## Deez66 (Mar 26, 2013)

SS Hack said:


> Why not just use the correct chain?


i have a profile chainring that i was planning on using


----------



## Deez66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cotharyus said:


> I don't think there are any specific issues that would prevent this from working provided the tension was kept just right, etc. I've actually done this before in a pinch. I busted one chain, and had a spare for a different bike, so I used that to go for a ride before the replacement chain came in at my LBS. It does make a little extra noise, and it will walk back and forth on the cogs some. My concerns with doing it long term would be uneven wear causing the early demise of either the chain or the cogs. Like I said, nothing specific preventing this from working, but I'm not sure I'd do it long term.


yah i've read other comments about extra noise. is the noise that noticeable? does it sound like a grinding noise?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

I hear like a slight skip noise here and there. Nothing crazy.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Deez66 said:


> i have a profile chainring that i was planning on using


Is that a 1/8? ideally everything should match.


----------



## Deez66 (Mar 26, 2013)

SS Hack said:


> Is that a 1/8? ideally everything should match.


yes it is 1/8


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Deez66 said:


> yes it is 1/8


Sounds like you need a 1/8 rear cog now.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Drivetrain noise is more dependent on straight chainline, chain quality and lubrication. With those things in order a 1/8 chainring and chain with a 3/32 sprocket is as quiet as anything.


----------



## Deez66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Drivetrain noise is more dependent on straight chainline, chain quality and lubrication. With those things in order a 1/8 chainring and chain with a 3/32 sprocket is as quiet as anything.


what chain would you recommend? btw its for a 29er.


----------



## Deez66 (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for all the info guys.... lots of good stuff


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Deez66 said:


> yah i've read other comments about extra noise. is the noise that noticeable? does it sound like a grinding noise?


No, it's not a grinding noise. What I heard was more of a chattering noise. Now, keep in mind, that could be because it was a new chain on an old set of cogs. It's possible that the year's worth of wear on the cogs was simply causing some oddity in the way the chain was running over them.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cotharyus said:


> No, it's not a grinding noise. What I heard was more of a chattering noise. Now, keep in mind, that could be because it was a new chain on an old set of cogs. It's possible that the year's worth of wear on the cogs was simply causing some oddity in the way the chain was running over them.


Mine too...like you could hear each roller in the chain slapping each tooth in the cog.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Deez66 said:


> what chain would you recommend? btw its for a 29er.


Something made for 29ers, the 26er chains won't work.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Something made for 29ers, the 26er chains won't work.


I'm hoping someday they will upgrade the technology of the 26er chain... its not fair that the 29er chains are just so much better...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I read this awhile back on the Surly info page and agree wholeheartedly so rather than plagiarize I'll just copy and paste.

4. 1/2x1/8" chains vs. 1/2x3/32" chains. 1/2x1/8" chains suck. Run whatever you want, but bigger isn't better here. Yeah, they're wider, but according to manufacturer-supplied data, they're not stronger and they are definitely not of better quality. Multi-speed drivetrains is where the bucks are at, and chains that work on such drivetrains are where the manufacturers of chains showcase their innovations and developments in quality. The rollers are better, the plates are better, the pins are stronger, and the construction method (riveting procedure) is better on all multi-speed 3/32" chains. I guess if you grind your chainring and chain down the handrail every night at the local pub, a bigger 1/2x1/8 " chain will last longer, but most of us don't and it won't.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats a good point but the amount of contact area between the pins and the plate is immense on a 1/8th chain. Also the fact that track sprinters put down more strength than road racers pushing 10/11 speed drivetrains makes me think otherwise in actual use. 

I've never seen a broken KMC Kool 710 chain. Heavy but indestructable.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I read this awhile back on the Surly info page and agree wholeheartedly so rather than plagiarize I'll just copy and paste.
> 
> 4. 1/2x1/8" chains vs. 1/2x3/32" chains. 1/2x1/8" chains suck. Run whatever you want, but bigger isn't better here. Yeah, they're wider, but according to manufacturer-supplied data, they're not stronger and they are definitely not of better quality. Multi-speed drivetrains is where the bucks are at, and chains that work on such drivetrains are where the manufacturers of chains showcase their innovations and developments in quality. The rollers are better, the plates are better, the pins are stronger, and the construction method (riveting procedure) is better on all multi-speed 3/32" chains. I guess if you grind your chainring and chain down the handrail every night at the local pub, a bigger 1/2x1/8 " chain will last longer, but most of us don't and it won't.


But all the cool hipster kids use 1/8 and they're got to be right! All them pretty colors too.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> But all the cool hipster kids use 1/8 and they're got to be right! All them pretty colors too.


I am sure there is truth to that. I run 3/32 on my rohloff because there is not too much choice. The older style 8 spd chains are plenty wide and have to be lighter than a SS chain. Strength wise, it is debateable. Rohloff was famous for their chain making...taught Campag how to make them virtually. They have ceased the production of their chain but will start production of a SS/IGH chain. Their reasoning is that the move to 10 and 11 spd chains has compromised the strength and longevity of standard style chains, and they don't want to compete in that market. They feel they can make a better quality chain in the S format. Also, it's not just about the chain. I hope to get better life out of the rings and sprockets with extra width.


----------

